# Casio hl122 calculator



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know where to post it so i psted it here.

My father want this calculator , because he is in practice with this model for more than 25 years.
Dealers says that company is not making this model and there is no older stock..

I am finding on net but there is new version of it and it is different. 
Can any one help???
Please,,

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cu5niRs7sho/TvyHaWMRvKI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/GWbPLM_SXis/s640/29122011561.jpg
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IghLHlrIO-o/TvyHaTRxHgI/AAAAAAAAAQw/Cx3AKc4YrVU/s640/29122011563.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Dec 29, 2011)

Check this 
Theitdepot - Casio HL-122 Calculator With Auto Power


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for help but my father says that there is no calculator which have buttons like this model !!*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cu5niRs7sho/TvyHaWMRvKI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/GWbPLM_SXis/s640/29122011561.jpg
If any one have this same model i am ready to buy it..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Thanks for help but my father says that there is no calculator which have buttons like this model



if u want bigger buttons in calc then there are available in Casio just search in ebay u will find one


----------



## jkshah (Jun 16, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> I don't know where to post it so i psted it here.
> 
> My father want this calculator , because he is in practice with this model for more than 25 years.
> Dealers says that company is not making this model and there is no older stock..
> ...



Hi,

Were you able to find this model? My dad has been using this model since many years and loves it. It's screen is damaged and we are looking for a new one but can't find it anywhere. Please let me know if you were able to buy a new one. Thanks.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 17, 2012)

jkshah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Were you able to find this model? My dad has been using this model since many years and loves it. It's screen is damaged and we are looking for a new one but can't find it anywhere. Please let me know if you were able to buy a new one. Thanks.



Same here..
Can't find ..


----------

